
Windows Defender Antivirus and layered machine learning defenses - stablemap
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/mmpc/2017/12/11/detonating-a-bad-rabbit-windows-defender-antivirus-and-layered-machine-learning-defenses/
======
sempron64
While the implementation and effectiveness are cool, what this is doing is
effectively data mining at the expense of "mere" personal users, who cannot
even disable intrusive data collection, to the advantage of business
Enterprise users, who can disable data collection. What happens if Windows
Defender decides a PDF of sensitive health or financial records _might_ be a
virus, and uploads it to Microsoft?

